# WOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 23, 2013)

I got my lighting today after what seemed to be an eternity. Sorry for the cell phone pic I was too excited to take 2 minutes to bust out the camera... Hopefully I get some time to play with them tonight....


----------



## ronlane (Aug 23, 2013)

Fun for you.


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 23, 2013)

There are a lot of nice things in that garage...


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 23, 2013)

lol...Well I was a mechanic for 12 years until I was laid off and then smashed my crotch rocket into a wall and screwed my back up...up until yesterday there was a fully built Honda turbo motor sitting where this table is and now its at my buddies shop getting ready to go into my Integra.. 450whp here I come lol..But ya after like 20 years wrenching I have collected a few nice tools....saves on a mechanic bill I'll tell ya...


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2013)

Sweet!  New gear is always good (and if you're not using that nice Lincoln I see back there, I'll take that off your hands!).


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 23, 2013)

BanditPhotographyNW said:


> lol...Well I was a mechanic for 12 years until I was laid off and then smashed my crotch rocket into a wall and screwed my back up...up until yesterday there was a fully built Honda turbo motor sitting where this table is and now its at my buddies shop getting ready to go into my Integra.. 450whp here I come lol..But ya after like 20 years wrenching I have collected a few nice tools....saves on a mechanic bill I'll tell ya...



OoO single or dual? I love Hondas, a lot of my buddies like the H22 block.
That's going to be a beast nonetheless.
I just sold my MS3 not too long ago... I miss going fast.

Good luck with the light setup, can't wait to see what you brew up next!


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 23, 2013)

tirediron I use it way too much still lol but nice try.....Its an LS-VTEC essentially a 1.8 liter block with a 1.6 liter VTEC DOHC head You just tap the block for an oil line to feed the vtec solenoid and the head bolts right on. so I get 10.5:1 comp ratio instead of a 9:1 which will help with torque since Honda's have none lol and that will also help spool the turbo faster making me go woooooooooosh and smile really big lol...The H22 is a beast of a motor I swapped one into my buddies old ass accord and we beat a corvette with it bone stock....


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 23, 2013)

Dinardy you live near a world record holding Honda builder, Speed Factory in Tacoma just went 7.99 @ 190mph at Pacific raceways in Auburn with their crazy civic and set the world record for HP in a single cam as well as the world record for single cam 1/4 mile time with the same car it went 9.94 ....If you ever get the chance they just built a new shop and its very nice and some crazy cars to look at.


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 23, 2013)

BanditPhotographyNW said:


> Dinardy you live near a world record holding Honda builder, Speed Factory in Tacoma just went 7.99 @ 190mph at Pacific raceways in Auburn with their crazy civic and set the world record for HP in a single cam as well as the world record for single cam 1/4 mile time with the same car it went 9.94 ....If you ever get the chance they just built a new shop and its very nice and some crazy cars to look at.



WOW, I just watched the video. I know they broke records a couple years ago... But thats just insane lol
I was hoping to tag along with a friend on his next dyne/tune. My UWA lens should be here next week.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 23, 2013)

Ya speed factory is our competition my buddy owns Trackforged here in Portland. We just got our first 9 sec run in the forced induction street class after like 5 years of 10.0 flats and 10.1s


----------



## MOREGONE (Aug 28, 2013)

Drooling. Awesome setup!


----------



## beachrat (Aug 28, 2013)

The Alien Bees and the rest of the lighting equipment are very cool,but the Lincoln MIG rocks.
That damn thing can fix anything.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 29, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> I love Hondas, a lot of my buddies like the H22 block.



they must like buying oil...


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 29, 2013)

beachrat said:


> The Alien Bees and the rest of the lighting equipment are very cool,but the Lincoln MIG rocks.
> That damn thing can fix anything.



Ya that it can...I want a Thermal Arc square wave TIG though but its like 7 grand lol and my race cage building days are over....for now


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 29, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Dinardy said:
> 
> 
> > I love Hondas, a lot of my buddies like the H22 block.
> ...



If you upgrade every little teenie tiny seal and put good rings and valve seals in them they don't do too bad lol but no one ever does that so yes my friends have many cases of oil on hand, but the couple that are still running h22s are pushing 600 and 550 hp so oil goes quick any way. Not as bad as an FD FC FB or any other rotary powered car, not as pretty either though.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 29, 2013)

my H22 eats oil, like all h22s, at the stock 200hp level 

although I was able to fix a few leaks when i swapped the clutch a few months ago.






to keep somewhat on topics, that pictures was NOT lit with Alien Bees.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice Is it in a Prelude of is it a swap, I see its Voltage Blue Metallic so its either a Civic SI an Integra or a Prelude? Any plans for it?


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 29, 2013)

BanditPhotographyNW said:


> tirediron I use it way too much still lol but nice try.....Its an LS-VTEC essentially a 1.8 liter block with a 1.6 liter VTEC DOHC head You just tap the block for an oil line to feed the vtec solenoid and the head bolts right on. so I get 10.5:1 comp ratio instead of a 9:1 which will help with torque since Honda's have none lol and that will also help spool the turbo faster making me go woooooooooosh and smile really big lol...The H22 is a beast of a motor I swapped one into my buddies old ass accord and we beat a corvette with it bone stock....



Must have been a good driver lol.


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 29, 2013)

BanditPhotographyNW said:


> If you upgrade every little teenie tiny seal and put good rings and valve seals in them they don't do too bad lol but no one ever does that so yes my friends have many cases of oil on hand, but the couple that are still running h22s are pushing 600 and 550 hp so oil goes quick any way. Not as bad as an FD FC FB or any other rotary powered car, not as pretty either though.



What I always see is that most of the owners of these cars know where their power band lies and shift high in the rpm range and the first thing to go are the valve seals. Hell, I've done it to two integras and two civics. It is what it is.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 29, 2013)

The race against the corvette was just because it was a like 91 Vette lol I usually leave that part out so it sounds cooler.  My CRX race car shifted at 10,500 rpm lol but it had brass seals that would never go bad, however it didnt stop the titanium retainer from popping off and dropping down into my #3 Cyl. thus blowing up the piston and shooting a rod out the side of the block...I was doing like 155ish mph..I have pics of the piston somewhere...


----------



## beachrat (Aug 29, 2013)

BanditPhotographyNW said:


> beachrat said:
> 
> 
> > The Alien Bees and the rest of the lighting equipment are very cool,but the Lincoln MIG rocks.
> ...



You know what man?
A photo of that damn Lincoln in action could be a great subject to light with the new gear.
You got it all brother!!!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 29, 2013)

BanditPhotographyNW said:


> Nice Is it in a Prelude of is it a swap, I see its Voltage Blue Metallic so its either a Civic SI an Integra or a Prelude? Any plans for it?


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 29, 2013)

Braineack said:


> BanditPhotographyNW said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Is it in a Prelude of is it a swap, I see its Voltage Blue Metallic so its either a Civic SI an Integra or a Prelude? Any plans for it?
> ...


----------

